
Unlimited Graphic Design for $199/mo - GoDesignerGo
https://godesignergo.com
======
GoDesignerGo
Hey HackerNews!

We created GoDesignerGo after being frustrated by the amount of red tape
needed required by design agencies in order to get small jobs done like
Facebook cover photos and one-off banner ads.

We knew of sites like 99Designs, but we wanted something even simpler and
faster. As headache-free as possible. With no hoops to jump through.
Turnarounds within 1 business day. Just designs delivered on-time, on-budget,
on your schedule.

So GoDesignerGo was born!

We've already signed up a handful of happy customers - mostly bloggers,
startups and YouTubers.

So, HN we're looking for constructive feedback!

What are we doing right? What are we doing wrong? Why do you love us? Why do
you hate us?

We're still in an extremely early stage so we're happy to hear it all!

If you need to reach me - andrew[at]godesignergo.com

